# R.I.P. Merle



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This was my dads favorite song 



 Thanks Merle.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very sad day. He was one of my favorite singers. Loved "Big City"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put another quarter in the jutebox. 

RIP Merle


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

He did a lot of good music.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Died on his birthday, heck of a way to go out.


----------

